# Fuente de Laboratorio - Revista delek elektor eletronic 1991 nº7



## jhenrymq (Jul 11, 2009)

hace tiempo me compre una revista Delek Elektor electronics Nº6 1991 edicion española y encontre un diseño de una fuente de alimentacion muy interesante que me gustaria tener en mi laboratorio se trata de una fuente con componentes totalmente discretos
lo malo es que la segunda parte del diseño esta en revista Nº7 y no la puedo conseguir...
si alguien podria ayudarme a conseguir con mi problema se lo agradeceria muchisimo 
gracias de ante mano paisitas


----------



## zopilote (Jul 11, 2009)

Me hiciste recordar cuando esas revistas eran como cofres de pirata, y como lo vi en venta, en articulos de segunda mano, no lo dude y aquí esta el resultado. En cuanto a la fuente, si me llamo bastante la atención y si la arme, con decirte que funciono (pero ), tenia que tener un defecto ( o lo era yo), me controlaba el voltaje pero con la regulacion de la corriente no pude entende pero no daba más que 2A (serian que lo puse otros transistores darlintong), otra cosa que sucedio es un ruido en el transformador cuando lo regulaba en voltajes bajos (un moscardon). Esa fue mi segunda fuente, de las decena que arme (era muy inexperto cuando lo hice ). 


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## jhenrymq (Jul 14, 2009)

hola zopilote, muchisimas gracias hermano, creeme que he estado buscando esas revistas por meses en internet y nada , yo vivo en una provincia y aqui no hay nucha información. soy novato en esto de la electronica, pero gusta bastante ojala pudiera  devolverte algundia el favor, solo avisa nomas.
 oye si no fuera mucha molestia tambien me impresiono el   controlador autonomo de E/S de la misma revista que tambien esta dividido en dos partes.
y gracias de nuevo brother


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

la verdad que parece bien completa, pero no hay forma de hacerla mas simple?
o algun esquema mas visible?
digamos solo esta la pcb y los componentes, falta el esquema, que es en lo que me baso para hacer la pcb yo mismo.

saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 14, 2009)

jhenrymq dijo:
			
		

> ojala pudiera  devolverte algundia el favor, solo avisa nomas.
> y gracias de nuevo brother



Lo que faltaria es la parte uno de este articulo donde esta el esquema, eso lo dejare a jhenrymq (claro que si esta en disposición de subirla). Lo del controlador lo puedo subir si lo encuentro y si muestras algo de interes en ello.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## porero (Dic 4, 2011)

jhenrymq dijo:


> hace tiempo me compre una revista Delek Elektor electronics Nº6 1991 edicion española y encontre un diseño de una fuente de alimentacion muy interesante que me gustaria tener en mi laboratorio se trata de una fuente con componentes totalmente discretos
> lo malo es que la segunda parte del diseño esta en revista Nº7 y no la puedo conseguir...
> si alguien podria ayudarme a conseguir con mi problema se lo agradeceria muchisimo
> gracias de ante mano paisitas



Hola, en su dia vi el articulo de la revista Delek nº6, concretamente el nº48 sobre un termometro, a los pocos dias intente encontrar este articulo y aún hoy no lo he conseguido.
¿podria alguien escanear y hacerme llegar este articulo?  Estaria eternamente agradecido.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 4, 2011)

porero dijo:


> Hola, en su dia vi el articulo de la revista Delek nº6, concretamente el nº48 sobre un termometro, a los pocos dias intente encontrar este articulo y aún hoy no lo he conseguido.
> ¿podria alguien escanear y hacerme llegar este articulo?  Estaria eternamente agradecido.
> 
> Gracias por todo.


La revista nro6 de delek no tiene el articulo de ningun termómetro, si puedes podrias dar mas datos.


----------



## porero (Dic 4, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> La revista nro6 de delek no tiene el articulo de ningun termómetro, si puedes podrias dar mas datos.



Perdona zopilote, puede que haya sido escueto en los datos, se trata de una revista extra, concretamente el numero 6 y el articulo era el 48 si no lo anote mal en su dia.

¿Te sirve? es que no tengo mas datos, estamos hablando de una revista de hace unos veinte años!!

Gracias por la atencion.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 4, 2011)

En el Nro 29 tiene un articulo de tecnicas de medida de temperatura, en el Nro 30  un termómetro con termopar y el la revista Nro53  esta la Galga de temperatura lineal (para adaptarlo a un multímetro), debe haber otros mas pero pero eso son de las primeros numeros.
 Si eres mas especifico en lo que lo vas ha emplear, alguien mas puede recomendarte algun circuito que te sea de utilidad.


----------



## porero (Dic 4, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> En el Nro 29 tiene un articulo de tecnicas de medida de temperatura, en el Nro 30  un termómetro con termopar y el la revista Nro53  esta la Galga de temperatura lineal (para adaptarlo a un multímetro), debe haber otros mas pero pero eso son de las primeros numeros.
> Si eres mas especifico en lo que lo vas ha emplear, alguien mas puede recomendarte algun circuito que te sea de utilidad.



Lo intentare, mira en este articulo utilizaban un modulo termometrico que tenia unos contactos a los que añadian unos pocos componentes y, si no recuerdo mal, conseguiamos una salida rs232 que creo recordar, pero esto ya es mas difuso, se conectaba a un commodore vic 20 en su dia. Yo busqué y conseguí el modulo pero me falta saber que componentes utilizar para adaptar una salida rs232 (serie) que en este articulo mencionaban. no mas.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## kosiakak (May 12, 2012)

Hola zopilote, muchas gracias por su aporte. Quisiera saber si tiene el número uno de este artículo y si le es fácil subirlo. Esto por la cuestión que el segundo número no aparece el esquemático y todo lo demás. Muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (May 13, 2012)

Espero que no me cobren por usar el medio giga que uso del foro. La cuestion es cuanto puede soportar la resolucion de la compresión, y el servidor.

Etolipoz


----------



## Xapas (Oct 8, 2012)

Buenos días, zopilote. Quería preguntarte una duda que me surgió sobre una fuente de alimentación de Delek, que posteaste en este tema:
Busco la revista asociada a la placa que os adjunto
Hace poco se me estropeó una fuente de alimentación que usaba yo, y pensé, "ya no me pasa más esto", ya que era muy mala. Encontré el esquema de esa fuente de alimentación de Delek, y estuve buscando los componentes, pero me surgió una duda respecto del transformador toroidal que pide. Resulta que en la lista de componentes, pide un transformador toroidal 2x22V 5'11A, es decir, un transformador toroidal con tap central. Sin embargo, en el esquema de la fuente, ese transformador aparece sin tap central, con un sólo bobinado secundario. Aqui, mi duda es, debo comprar un toroidal de 2x22V 5'11A y usarlo sin el tap central o compro un toroidal de 22V 5'11A directamente?? el primero debería dar entre los extremos de la bobina unos 44V, mientras que el otro daria solo 22V.
Y otra duda que me surgió, si quiero hacer dos módulos de alimentación, como indica la revista, cada módulo usa un toroidal. Si poseo un toroidal que proporciona 10A, podría usar ese transformador en común para ambos módulos??
Espero tu respuesta, y gracias por atenderme.


----------



## FailSafe (Oct 12, 2012)

[BORRAR POST]Sin matarme mucho acabo de encontrar esto en google:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_cg7SpBv9s...AFo/aAEbdO-5Jvo/s1600-h/Fuente+de+Voltaje.bmp

El funcionamiento es sencillo, el condensador actúa como una resistencia acorde a la formula de 
Xc = 1 / (2 pi f C) (con esto calculas el condensador) y tiene otra resistencia en paralelo, con esto bajas la tensión y limitas la corriente, después la rectificas y con ese par de zeners "estabilizas" el voltaje, el condensador final provee de un poco de energía extra para los picos y cuando la necesite, pero esta fuente no tiene apenas potencia. Como veo que eres paisano, y aquí trabajamos a 230V te recomiendo que la tensión de C1 sea de 400V para prevenir problemas, y una *PRECAUCIÓN EXTREMA*, ya que *ESTAS TRABAJANDO CON LA RED, NO estás aislado.* Saludos

PD: Puedes encontrar circuitos similares tanto en google como en este foro buscando "fuente sin transformador", pero, repito, ten mucho cuidado en la manipulación del circuíto.


----------



## churricumbe (Nov 9, 2012)

jhenrymq dijo:


> hace tiempo me compre una revista Delek Elektor electronics Nº6 1991 edicion española y encontre un diseño de una fuente de alimentacion muy interesante que me gustaria tener en mi laboratorio se trata de una fuente con componentes totalmente discretos
> lo malo es que la segunda parte del diseño esta en revista Nº7 y no la puedo conseguir...
> si alguien podria ayudarme a conseguir con mi problema se lo agradeceria muchisimo
> gracias de ante mano paisitas



Hola jhenrymq, yo llevo años buscando de la revista delek un articulo que vi hojeandola , creo que es el especial nº6, y el articulo diria que es el numero 48 que es un termometro conectado via puerto serie a un ordenador, y ando buscando el esquema únicamente, ¿tu me lo podrias facilitar?
Gracias
Siento no poder facilitarte el articulo de la nº7


----------



## miguelus (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenas tardes churricumbe

Creo que te refieres a la Revista Delek Elector Electronics Nº4 ( Especial) de diciembre de 1990.
Ya ha llovido mucho desde entonces 
En dicho artículo hace referencia a un módulo, el FE33L, de la casa Maplin.

Según el artículo dicho módulo se puede conectar a un Puerto Serie.
En el artículo viene la forma de conectarlo a un Comodore C64 y se acompaña de un pequeño programa en "Basic" y Ensamblador para dicho ordenador.

Si de verdad lo necesitas podría intentar escanearlo.

Sal U2


----------



## churricumbe (Ago 21, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes churricumbe
> 
> Creo que te refieres a la Revista Delek Elector Electronics Nº4 ( Especial) de diciembre de 1990.
> Ya ha llovido mucho desde entonces
> ...



Pues si de verdad puedes intentar escanearlo me harias muy feliz, llevo años esperando pescar este articulo, y me quede con las ganas...

muchisimas gracias.


----------

